# Old tournament videos?



## Ash_MT (Nov 19, 2004)

My master instructor was the Korean national champion from 1969-1974 in Judo. I would love to see video of him during that time period. Does anybody know if such video would exist or how one might find it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## KempoShaun (Nov 21, 2004)

I would drop KenpoJoe an e-mail, the man has more martial arts videos than I ever thought existed.  Maybe that's why he's one of the country's leading MA historians...  Anyway, KenpoJoe@aol.com, and his fees are very reasonable too!


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the cool info!


----------

